# How do I access Gateway notebook webcam?



## bobcofcolumbia (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a new Gateway M6755 notebook with a built in webcam and Vista. However, I cannot access the webcam with my applications. The camera is not listed in the Vista Control panel under scanners and cameras, and add device cannot find one. I know the camera is working because there is "camera assistant" software that was bundled, and the camera works with it. In device manager, a Gateway USB 2 camera is listed under imaging devices. I uninstalled it, rebooted, got a message that new hardware was found (the camera) and successfully installed. It is still not listed in control panel and cannot be found by other software. I downloaded the driver and reinstalled it with the same results. The Gateway support )*[email protected]# do not have a clue. Thanks.


----------



## suhailmerc (May 12, 2011)

Many Centuries later and I'm using an Acer laptop with Windows 7 Home Premium... and I too cannot access the webcam, nor is it showing anywhere... All I see is this stupid software that Acer has put there.. And its crap.. Or its possible my laptop speakers are bad.. oh well.. 
There's always apple.. Alla ****z nna sam plac.


----------

